# Raw to kibble transition advice?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hurrrrrkkk... I_ hate _to do this, but I had to purchase a bag of kibble for Grimm. He needs to be boarded next weekend for 4- 5 days. He must be on kibble to be boarded. He is completely raw fed now, and has been since last end of June.

Should I just switch abruptly? Or, should I transition with 1 raw meal for breakfast, then dinnertime a kibble meal.. and do the same for a few days? Then just do both meals kibble?

I bought a probiotic pwder to sprinkle on the kibble. I will also add a blob of yogurt, too.

The kibble is Happy Dog Supreme "NewZealand." It is a German brand of kibble that is in quality just similar to Eukanuba. Here's the ingredient list:

http://www.zooplus.com/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/happy_dog/supreme/128449#composition

VERY, VERY hard here to get grain free kibbles here such as Orijen unless ordered online and imported.. verrrry costly. So, he will only be on kibble for 2 - 3 weeks at most. (i will finish the bag)

This kibble will have to do. 

Ideas on transitioning onto kibble?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I would probably add ground meat to the kibble to transition him over. Mine don't do well with a raw meal then kibble meal. only if mixed.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm gets sick when the raw and kibble are mixed. Sorry, I forgot to mention that. He does okay on kibble and great on raw-- but mixed, he gets sick. Go figure! No idea why.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

If I had to transition my dog from raw to a processed food, I would probably go with canned. Would they feed him that instead?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Nope.. they said it must be a dry food. Plus, I bought the big bag, so will need to go with that.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hoping someone here has had to transition back to kibble for a bit.. I am thinking, do every other meal kibble for a few days?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Patti,

Since Grimm can't handle a mix of the two then I would do exactly what you've proposed: give him one raw meal and then one kibble meal. If he does so much better on raw then I would just keep it like that until he leaves. That way he will have adjusted to the kibble but still be getting the benefit of raw while he's home.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Ruth! I think I will do that, ease him into it every other meal. I may give him a day or two on just kibble before he goes. I hate feeding kibble to him, but it's not forever.


----------

